# Timeslip Creations Revell-Scale Battlestar Kit



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I got mine in the mail today. I placed a pre-order for it about two weeks ago. The cost is $245, plus shipping. For more information see this thread at SM and/or the catalogue page at Timeslip Creations.

This thing is frakkin' sweet! First thoughts: 

I'm a little bit disappointed w/the casting quality of my copy. There are a couple of key areas where detail is missing due to voids/airbubbles on mine. Specifically, the smaller "weapons emplacements" in front of the bridge, the big "gun emplacement" behind the bridge and in one or two other areas that are supposed to have domes, but instead have half-domes or craters. Almost all of these are in the head and _all of them are easily fixed_, however. 

Well, except for the gun emplacement detail. It'll require a bit of work. 

The only other thing I'm disappointed in is the decals for the battlestar names. I'm not saying that they're inaccurate, not at all. I just really don't like that they include the paneling from the studio model. I don't feel that this will look good on the battlestar unless the builder uses a pencil to draw in all the panel lines on the hull, particularly the flight pods. I could easily be wrong and I'm just giving my opinion on that issue, tho. 

Otherwise, I really like this kit! It's pretty crisp and very clean other than the voids/airbubbles I mention above. As someone else said about their, you can pretty much take a toothbrush and knock of most of the molding seam lines. The few pour stub areas are well hidden in areas that have parts being joined together, so there's no worries of that becoming an issue. 

I've got a few of Marko Osterholz's/Marko @ Rockvoice accurizing parts that I might add to this to better detail it in one or two areas. A personal preference thing and nothing at all against the wonderful work that Scott R. Spicer did on the patterns for the master. 

This thing really is sweet and without these two producing this kit something as accurate as this is in this size/scale would still be a pipe dream for the majority of us. :thumbsup:

*Overall, I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10. * It's worth every penny that I paid for it.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

_... must.... resist... temptation....
_
... and of course I'm a bit weak right now...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So, Griff, does this complete your ragtag fleet?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Now all we need is a decent scale new BSG matching this one... All the ones I've seen are teensy....


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

You can follow the discussion here:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=61589


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

UPDATE! 

I've got my build almost finished. I just have the smaller detail pieces/parts that need to be added. I've still not decided on an overall base color. That and filling in all the small pinprick holes on the surface of the Gator Head - due to all those small squares of surface detail. 

I've also been adding a few pieces of detail here and there that I think are a bit "soft" on this kit. Not that I think Scott did a poor job on this - _it's definitely TONS better than I could have done!_ [/i] I just want a slightly higher level of detail than the kit has in a few spots. 

On this buildup, I'm not going to scratchbuild a landing bay interior for each of the Flight Pods. I leveled them out right around the opening w/putty, corrected the angle of the "ramps" at the opening and have added them to the model now. I figure since I'm not lighting the kit, there's no interior decal for the further inside of the Flight Pods and it's just to make me happy that I don't need to get insane. Plus, I want to actually finish this before the end of the month! 

BTW, I discovered that the CoB (Center of Balance) on the model is just forward of where Part #11 goes on the underside of the kit. I followed George's directions above and found that it is NOT the CoB - at least not for me using some large diameter clothes hanger wire. I eventually found it to be directly forward of that disc-shaped detail piece. At least, for my needs. I'm sure that if I used a larger diameter, more sturdy item to connect the model to the base I'm using - the TOS BSG base from The Model Base - it might have worked out better had I moved that point further back.

I'm also having some minor problems w/missing detail on the gun turret directly behind the bridge, as well as the aforementioned pinrick airholes on the surface of the Gator Head, as well as a few select spots on the sides. Most of the pinpricks are in areas that have tiny squares on them and airbubbles were trapped, if only on my pull from the mold. I've been rebuilding the gun turret behind the bridge w/putty, taking it in stages. And then there's the filling of the pinholes that's slowing me down a bit more th an I'd originally thought. 

For the engines, I used my Dremel's rotary saw blade to cut out the blank in the engine section. I had one minor problem, tho, when I screwed up and cut a swath about an inch long across the top of the engine section. That's another of those getting puttied, slowly but surely.  

One of the detail pieces that I like which Scott included is the beer bottle top on the underside of the model. It's directly aft of the "coffin" and has some of the lattice structure covering - it Part #10. Very nice touch, I feel! 

I pinned my battlestar w/clothes hanger brass rod when putting it together. The only sections I didn't pin were the lower center connecting arms and the top connecting arm pieces. 




El Gato said:


> _... must.... resist... temptation...._
> 
> ... and of course I'm a bit weak right now...


Resistance if futile. 

Seriously, tho, it's a sweet kit, Jose'! Warts and all! 




PerfesserCoffee said:


> So, Griff, does this complete your ragtag fleet?


Not by a long shot! I've still got to decal a couple of my ships, to include the Prison Barge/_Astral Queen_, Gemini Freighter, _Rising Star_-type luxury liner, Colonial Fleet destroyer and several others that are in need of decaling, as well as actually _finishing_ a bunch of my RTF that are only primered or at least have a base coat of paint on them. I'm also waiting on my Colonial Movers from Timeslip Creations. It should be in today, as George mailed it out last Wednesday, along w/a second Rising Star - to paint in it's proper colors - and a Mineral Ship. The Mineral Ship that I currently have is the ARVEY Model Products kit and I can't wait to get the TS kit for comparison's sake. 


Pics later, I promise. I'll try and get them later today, but can't promise a specific timeframe.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

How about a bunch of close-ups of some of the problem areas please jeff.

I'm considering this kit, but can't imagine paying out that kind of cash without seeing in my hand.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got some photos of my preliminary build-up here along with the Fantastic Plastic Pegasus:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157604077740087/

I found no casting flaws in my kit at all--all detail was crisp, no bubbles or pits, and part fit was superb.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you for the pictures jbond! Man I wish I could afford the Galactica.

Griff, did you ask them to replace the badly casted 'head' part? It seems they should, based upon the description of the part you received.

Edge


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

BTW:

Man, I love this shot:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/2414431696/in/set-72157604077740087/

Edge


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I didn't ask for a replacement Gator Head. It has the same issues w/the "conning tower" section as you can see in JBond's pics he links to above, plus a few minor airbubbles in non-critical areas that are already fixed. I figure I'll just rebuild it and save time and money on both George and I's parts, as I said above. 

And again, I'm not attempting to bash the kit. I don't at all feel that my money was wasted and am pretty much happy w/the kit. 


Anyhow, here's a pic of mine, thus far. Needs a bit of work still w/regards to sanding the areas I filled, but that's easy - and I need to get a better camera in the MegaPulsar- er... PIXEL range. Yeah, that's it. 


In primer. 



Closeup of the port flight pod.



Closeup of her in primer.



Dorsal view.

*EDITED: To include new pics since my old AOL page is long-gone....*


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

DIET!? Dr. Pepper???


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That DO look good, Griff! 

Is that the same length as the Revell model kit?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Anyone know whether there is a large new Galactica to scale with Fantastic Plastics' Pegasus (19.5") and where to buy it?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Timeslip Creations has plans to produce a TNS Galactica that's to-scale w/this TOS kit - 1/4100 scale. The Fantastic Plastic Pegasus kit is 1/3700 scale, as is his upcoming _Valkyrie, Defender,_ the planned _Berserk_ and one or two others that escape my mind this early in the morning before the caffeine has kicked in....

Per my notes: 
*New Series Pegasus:* L 6,066.11’ / 1848.95m x W 2,411.06’ / 734.89m x H 1,085.56’ / 330.88m 
 At 1/2500 scale, that would make for a 29.12” / 73.96cm model. 
 At 1/3700, that would make for a 19.67” / 49.97cm model.
 At 1/4100, that would make for a 17.75” / 45.1cm model.


I'd love to see a to-scale TNS _Pegasus_ w/the Timeslip Creations battlestar, along with a to-scale TOS and TNS Basestar: 


Original Series Basestar length is roughly 5,800’ / 1,768m in diameter. (I don't recall my source for this, but I always thought they were bigger than that)
 At 1/2500 scale, this would make for a 27.8” / 70.7cm model. 
 At 1/4100 scale, this would give a model of 16.98” / 43.12cm. 

The R-M kit comes to a rough diameter of 11.25” / 28.6cm. 
 At 5,800’ / 1,768m, this scales out to 1/6187 scale. 

The New Series Basestar has a length of 5,100’ / 1,554.5m “long”. This has the Replicas Unlimited Cylon Basestar, which is 7 ¼” long, scaling at 1/8441. 
 At 1/4100 scale, this makes for a 14.93” / 37.91cm model. 

*According to Lee Stringer (worked as a production supervisor at Zoic during the Miniseries and Season One), the TNS Basestar is 6,889.8’* / *2,100m long! *
 At 1/4100 scale, *this* would make for a model 20.17” / 51.22cm long. 




ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> DIET!? Dr. Pepper???


Yeah, you gotta probl'm wit' dat...? 






PerfesserCoffee said:


> That DO look good, Griff!
> 
> Is that the same length as the Revell model kit?


Close - the Revell kit is 17.5" and this one is 17.75". It's mainly because the engine section on the TC kit is pretty darned close to .25" longer than on the R-M kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Original Series Basestar length is roughly 5,800’ / 1,768m in diameter. (I don't recall my source for this, but I always thought they were bigger than that)
> At 1/2500 scale, this would make for a 27.8” / 70.7cm model.
> At 1/4100 scale, this would give a model of 16.98” / 43.12cm.


Griff, I think your right in the feeling that they are bigger than that.

Normally when iterperting the size of the object, as say in the case of the Galactica hereself. The argument is to dismiss the photographic evidence because since there is SO MUCH photographic evidence that contradicts itself we don't know which is right and which is wrong. But also in the case of the Galactica, we have some hard references on the model to scale against other items.
We know the size of the Viper and we know where they 'exit' the Galactica miniature. So from that we can extrapolate a size range for the ship.
Same thing with the opening for the Hangar deck. There is a hard measurement that can be taken from the model and can be compared against the size of the Viper and the shuttle.
If we make the size of the Galatica too small in scale, then those objects simply wouldn't be able pass in and out of those openings. Hense the 6,080 foot measurement.

HOWEVER. As far as I KNOW, the only reference on the base star is the one shot of the raiders taking off. Since there are no doors on the studio model for the raideres to enter and exit to scale a comparison, then in this case, the shot of the Raiders taking off is the best reference we have.

SO based on that, using 63.4 feet wide for a raider and comparing size relationship to the model as that with the photos I came up with (and rounded it out just a little (for any altitude the raider had at that point in take-off.) I came up with 1/8,000 scale.

So what I'd like to see is a TOS Galactica in 1/8,000 scale to sit next to my Basestar.
At 1/8,000 a 6080 foot Galactica would be 9.12 in. long.

If anyone wants to challenge this, or there are any other (better) references to contradict this, I'm of course all ears. But until then, I'll go with what I came up with.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The big question is this - what diameter do you get for the Basestar? 

There's a TOS episode where we get a pretty good view of a Raider moving in to the area between the two saucers on a Basestar. I think it's in two different episodes, but don't recall for certain, but I seem to recall at least one of the episodes as being "Hand of God". 

Anyhow, the Raider we see there is tiny as it closes in to land. I'm pretty sure it's even smaller than what we see when the Raiders launch or come in for a landing in other episodes. 

The big thing I like to use as a comparison, tho, is the shot in "The Living Legend" where _Pegasus_ moves in to "point blank range!" to shoot at the two basestars. In that shot, as well as I believe "Hand of God", the battlestar looks considerably smaller than the basestar(s).


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

True.

The shot with the Pegasus/Galactica in the background however I attribute to some optical goofiness. Look at how long it takes the lasers to travel the distance. To me that shot seems like the ships are further apart than what one might think.

The other shot is a good argument though for a ship even bigger than what I'm saying.
I use the 'take off' shot because its the best for perspective comparison.

Either way, it makes for a ship bigger than 5,800 feet.

Also the fact that the basestars in the new series are also bigger than the Galactica, makes me think that perhaps Glenn Larson said something to that effect at some point when discussing 'what Galactica was all about' with Moore and Eick.

Personally, I also like the David and Goliath thing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreed on all counts. Plus, I, too, like the David & Goliath line of thinking. 

So, what diameter did you come up with for the TOS Basestar?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Agreed on all counts. Plus, I, too, like the David & Goliath line of thinking.
> 
> So, what diameter did you come up with for the TOS Basestar?


I came up with a diameter of 11.25 inches for the Monogram Basestar.
This diameter is minus the launch ramps.

Using a screen shot where I snapped it right as a Cylon raider was passing over one of the 'bridges', I used my calipers and came up with a width of .095in.

Using a width of 63.4 ft. for a width of a Cylon raider and dividing that by .095in. (63.4ft. X 12 = 760.8in. divide by .095in. = 8,008.421 scale.)
rounding out to an even 1/8,000 scale.....

11.25in X 8,000 = 90,000in. divide by 12 = 7500 feet.

I've never heard of a good diameter of the actual studio miniature.
(the diameter of the circular plexi, not including the launch ramps).
If anyone knows this, I'd be interested.

Now a 1/8,000 scale Galactica (6,080 feet) would be 9.12in long.

Those of course, are just my little calculations.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So, you get 7,500' / 2,286m in diameter, sans the launch ramps. Sounds like a most impressively sized capital ship to me! 

I dunno, tho. Whatever works for the each of us, eh?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm wondering something here - isn't figuring out the scale of the Monogram-come-Revell Basestar flawed when compared to the studio miniature? The Basestar model has always looked a bit "off" to me and I read somewhere that the diameter of the model kit needs to be extended out by at least to where the end of the launch ramps are now in order to be a better match to the studio ship. That would make sense to me as the model looks taller compared to the saucer diameter than the studio miniature does.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I'm wondering something here - isn't figuring out the scale of the Monogram-come-Revell Basestar flawed when compared to the studio miniature? The Basestar model has always looked a bit "off" to me and I read somewhere that the diameter of the model kit needs to be extended out by at least to where the end of the launch ramps are now in order to be a better match to the studio ship. That would make sense to me as the model looks taller compared to the saucer diameter than the studio miniature does.


There are two reasons for that.

1.) The model is cut too deep into the steel.

The launch ramps should come to a point. On the kit, the launch ramps have about 1/8 of an inch of thickness at the tips.

I used a router table and shaved about 1/16 (or so) from each part. taking away that thickness and brought the launch ramps back to points. That went A LONG way to making the kit look more realistic.

2.) The angle of slope is too much on the kit.

This also contributes to the kit looking too 'tall'. 

Unfortunatly, there is no way to correct this.

However, my shaving 1/16th of an inch from each of the 4 hull parts had a combined effect of 'shortening' the kit by 1/4 of an inch.
It doesn't sound like much, but has a definate effect on the look of the kit.
In my opinion, it took the look of the kit from 'toy,' to 'model'.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> So, you get 7,500' / 2,286m in diameter, sans the launch ramps. Sounds like a most impressively sized capital ship to me!
> 
> I dunno, tho. Whatever works for the each of us, eh?


True.
But 7,500 is only 520 feet longer than the Galacticas 6,080.
Its about the same difference as the TNS Galactica vs. TNS Basestar.

And, like we agreed on, the size difference has that David and Goliath thing.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The pic of the old Galactica next to the new one intrigues me. Where is the new Galactica from?


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

charonjr said:


> The pic of the old Galactica next to the new one intrigues me. Where is the new Galactica from?


??? IS this guy kidding? Ok just in case, there is a new series on the Sci fi channel that is in it's 4th season!!!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Captain_April said:


> ??? IS this guy kidding? Ok just in case, there is a new series on the Sci fi channel that is in it's 4th season!!!


He might be asking who makes the model in the picture, but only he knows for sure what he is asking.

Edge


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

charonjr said:


> The pic of the old Galactica next to the new one intrigues me. Where is the new Galactica from?


If you're referring specifically to the kits, the _Galactica_ from the new series is going to be produced by Timeslip Creations, for release around the WonderFest timeframe - mid-July.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> If you're referring specifically to the kits, the _Galactica_ from the new series is going to be produced by Timeslip Creations, for release around the WonderFest timeframe - mid-July.


Oh great, another kit I can't afford. 

BTW Griff, have you heard anything new on Marco's accurization kit for the Revellogram TOS Galactica kit? His original post is missing from the SSM forum.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Oh, terrific! I just get back from (untranslatable planetary name) to find out Earth 2 was canceled and you tell me there is a NEW Galactica on the air? Most of which I've missed? And what are these DVD things anyway? I still have my Laser Disk player and they've abandoned analog?

Damnable Greys ruined everything.

Yes, I was referring to who is making the new BSG kit for the new BSG series!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I'm wondering something here - isn't figuring out the scale of the Monogram-come-Revell Basestar flawed when compared to the studio miniature? The Basestar model has always looked a bit "off" to me and I read somewhere that the diameter of the model kit needs to be extended out by at least to where the end of the launch ramps are now in order to be a better match to the studio ship. That would make sense to me as the model looks taller compared to the saucer diameter than the studio miniature does.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
The R/M Basestar kit shouldn't be TOO terribly far off, considering that the kit was pantographed directly off the studio miniature. (Something they should've done with the Galactica kit, but that was rushed to production.)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*Basestar diameter*

Club Tepes wrote:
>I've never heard of a good diameter of the actual studio miniature.
(the diameter of the circular plexi, not including the launch ramps).
If anyone knows this, I'd be interested.

The filming model of the Basestar was used in whichever episode the imprisoned Baltar was brought to Adama's office. Adama stands over the model, even spinning it on its stand. It's the same episode that Apollo and Starbuck later sneak in and blow it up. ("They're waggling!")

If you know how tall Lorne Green was, then Basestar size can be approximated from that down to an inch or two. If the camera angle was not too bad, the height and any other dimensions should be extrapolatable as well.

I would guess so at least. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ The ep was "The Hand of God," which was the one Tepes and Griff were talking about earlier in the thread.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I came up with a diameter of 11.25 inches for the Monogram Basestar.
> This diameter is minus the launch ramps.
> 
> Using a screen shot where I snapped it right as a Cylon raider was passing over one of the 'bridges', I used my calipers and came up with a width of .095in.
> ...


Based upon this photo:









I get the diameter of the model not including ramps to be 39 inches. The ruler in the shot is a yard stick (I did one sharpen on the yardstick in Photoshop).

Edge


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> The R/M Basestar kit shouldn't be TOO terribly far off, considering that the kit was pantographed directly off the studio miniature. (Something they should've done with the Galactica kit, but that was rushed to production.)


If it was Pantographed directly off the studio miniature, do you recall what the reduction was?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Edge said:


> Based upon this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but using a photo like this is only a VERY crude approximation.

Was the yard stick just in front of the model? 

Or what it just behind the model?

Or did they go so far as to make sure it was mounted right in the middle of the model?

What focal length were they using on the camera?

How far was the camera from the model?

You see, a whole s***-load of variables affecting perspective.

That photo is readily available, but it really doesn't help much when contemplating a studio scale build.

What CAN be gleaned from the photo, (provided there is no distortion in the image), is the slope angle.

I was wondering if someone knew what that 'hard' diameter number was.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Got my own Galactica from George on friday.

What a kit.
Just wish it wan't so expensive, I'd love to have a Pegasus and an Atlantia.

Great porportions. Tight fit. Great detail, though a hair heavy handed in a couple areas.

Worth the money? If you crave the best Galactica kit available without building your own - oh yeah.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Timeslip Creations TOS Battlestar Build*

Here's my buildup of the Timeslip Creations TOS Battlestar Kit - which I purchased right about a year ago. I cleaned it up, primered it, cleaned it some more and finally figured it was ready for paint - which means it's sat on a shelf for the better part of 10 months now.  

Anyhow, nothing major or extra kewel has been done. There were two or three dozen really small airbubbles on the kit that had to be filled, as well as a minor bit of detail rebuilt in a couple of locations. I've just been revisiting this recently and thought I'd post some pics. Most of these are from a couple of months back, but the pic of the buttplate is new.

I've also added some castings of one of the parts from the upcoming Battlestar Accurizing Kit that Marco Osterholtz mastered and will be sold thru ARVEY Model products. It's the piece/part that is what I consider to be a signature of the _Galactica_ - the part just below the nameplate, towards the back of the nameplate on each side. That part is featured in at least seven locations on the studio model and I've added the most obvious, easy to see five. Two are on the port flight pod and three on the starboard pod. 

More to come, eventually.

*EDIT: Deleted this pics for those later in the thread.*


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking good, Jeff!

What final colour(s) are you going to give her?

Plus, this is a model where washes will really make that detail pop!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks, Barry. I appreciate the kind words. 

I gave the old girl a good washing in the sink a short bit ago in anticipation of another light primer coat to cover a few of the areas where I recently puttied. Still haven't decided for sure on a base coat color, but am leaning towards a light gray of some sort. I've got two bottles of Model Master Light Gray FS36495 that I'm heavily leaning towards, but it's a bit warm/bright for my tastes right now. 

I also like Tamiya's AS-16 USAF Light Grey and AS-2 IJN Light Gray. The USAF gray is a bit darker than the MM Light Gray, which is why I like it - but both of those Tamiya colors I have are in the rattle can. I love Tamiya rattle cans because they go on so nice and smooth, but at the same time yo ujust don't have the control you get w/an airbrush. To get said control w/the Tamiya paints, tho, I'd have to special order bottles in some fashion, as the two local hobby shops don't seem to carry those colors in the bottle.  

So, I'm still somewhat decided, tho the more I type this out, the more I'm leaning towards hitting the model with no more than two light passes of the MM Light Gray, as I'm somewhat loath to custom mix colors. I tend to need to go back and retouch something and then can never get the ratios right to re-mix said custom color.  I think the wash I'll give it will help to tone down the brightness/warmth of the MM paint, regardless. 

I just bought a new compressor w/a 5 gal tank a month or so back, but need to get some teflon tape to seal up the hose fittings - and keep forgetting to to that. That's another reason why I'm even considering the Tamiya rattlecan paints. I really want the ability to have that extra control from the airbrush, tho.... 

Anyhow, other than the base coat of whatever gray I choose, I don't plan to do much in the way of other colors. In fact, I'm seriously leaning towards just painting the stripes, putting the decals on, sealing her and then giving her a wash of heavily thinnder acrylic grays - followed by a dullcote. Looking at screencaps - as well as pics of the studio model herself - Galactica doesn't seem to have any other colors added other than the base coat. There might have been some subtle shading, but I'm still leaning towards only the base coat with some weathering, like these other fellas over at Resin Illuminati did: 

Wombat's Finished Pics

79 Daytona's Thread w/finished pics on page 5

Sci Fi Smoker's Battlestar Buildup Thread, from which I stole the idea of using the R-M buttplate for my build. 

I aspire to do as good as these fellas did on their builds.










.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow that is a very well made kit, it looks very accurate in proportion and detail, very handsome looking indeed. It will be nice to see her when you’re done.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've had good results with the Tamiya rattle cans, but boy, did they ever stink!!! I've actuallly found it difficult to determine the _Galactic_a base colour myself... grey is such a chameleon like colour! Depending on the shot, she either looks lighter or darker. I'll check out some your choices and see how they look to me as well.

Still, look forward to seeing your progress as well! I ought to put my TS Galactica higher up on the build list, but I'm pretty full on that schedule right now with other projects.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry for the long delay in updates. _Life_ happened last several days. Mostly just too many distractions. 

Here are some pics as of this morning, roughly 10am my time. First one is from yesterday, prior to the base coat being applied. The later pics show it w/the base coat. I used Tamiya AS-2, IJN Light Gray. It's a bit darker than I'd have preferred, but it's too late now. 

*TOSBSG05 -* Pre-base coat, showing two of the additional parts. On the upper neck I had added one of the extra guns for the 1/3700 Berzerk that I was able to purchase from Fantastic Plastic. I've since removed that and replaced it w/a 1/700 wet-navy part - I think it was a gun sighting turret or something along those lines from the US Navy, WWII Era. I also added a casting from the upcoming ARVEY Model Products Battlestar Accurizing Kit, mastered by Marko Osterholtz. I added that part to the same area it would normally go, as the kit part in that section was a bit... bland... for my tastes. I mean no insult to Scott Spicer who mastered this awesome kit, but I just thought that the part I had on-hand looked better, adding a bit more depth for my own tastes. 

*TOSBSG06 -* Shows the base coat applied and the first bits of a dark wash I've applied. Yes, it's before masking and painting the areas w/the Insignia Red for the stripes. I wanted to see how it would look w/the wash and think it looks a lot better as the base color sort of "dulls down" the detail. The wash makes it snap out, IMNSHO. You can also see the part on the upper back neck that I added. I know on the studio model it's some sort of Russian ZSU part, IIRC. Or at least, it looks like the quad-mounted gun turret from a ZSU. I'm still looking at the possibility of adding some sort of gun barrels using sewing pin parts, clipped to the length that I need. This part also has dish antenna on the top. 

*TOSBSG07 -* Is a slightly better lit shot, w/a bit more of an angle, after some more wash was added. I plan to mask off the areas on the starboard side and paint them a bit later tonight. I've got three screaming girls here in the house along w/my two sons, so I'm very likely to get pretty distracted while trying to finish this. Once I've got the stripes painted on it and I'm happy w/the rest of it, I plan to add the decals. After that will come another black wash, then some light weathering w/dark grays, I think - and of course, the dullcote seal. 

She'll be _Galactica_, I've decided. If I follow thru on my plan to purchase a second TOS Battlestar kit, I think I'll add some guns to her in a couple of different spots and name her _Pegasus. _I like to think that Commander Cain managed to pull the _Pegasus_ out at the last second, jumping to light speed. She limped back to The Colonies, sent some teams in to the remains of the shipyards and other Fleet ships, found some scrap materials and even some un-used guns, missiles and other munitions and re-armed. 

More pics to eventually follow.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

George certainly released a fine kit. It is certainly on my list, so I am glad to see others build them now for my inspiration later. Best wishes choosing that base gray.

My only hesitation on this ship is that the G herself is sooo fraking huge that I would love to see a 3 footer down the road. Just to give her the 'presence' she so radically deserves. Bigger than that is just too big though.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The Timeslip battlestar is a beautifully detailed, well designed model!

Nice work, Jeff! With all those greeblies on the ship's surface, it will be a challenge to get it looking right! I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What a SCHWEEEEEET model! 

I need to get an air compressor, too. I really like making up my own paint and using an airbrush.

You'd probably do better making your own up as well if possible. Do you know of any good mixes for that ship's color?

I'd be tempted to paint it gloss white and then go back over it with black and gray washes and some gray paint in a can or airbrush and then use some fine steel wool to give it a dirtied up and used appearance.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Brief update. I started painting the red stripes on The Big G. One change I decided to make, tho - I chose to use the elongated strips above each set of launch tubes for the red stripes on the Flight Pods instead of going with the actual, accurate stripes. It just makes sense to me that those stripes might be there as a set of warning stripes for those launch tubes. 








Makes sense to me, anyhow. 

I had to put some fresh paint down, tho, as I got a little over-zealous w/the use of a toothpick in removing excess paint in two areas. The first was along the top of the most forward stripe on the flight pod. The other was in trying to remove some excess black wash that had sort of pooled up in two spots. Both of these over-applications caused the base coat to come up, with one of them come up all the way to the primer. The other was only what appeared to be one layer of paint, as I'd put to coat on her, both as thin as I could get using spraybombs. 

The other ship in the pic is a kitbash I did using an old R-M battlestar kit. I call it the _Hades_-class destroyer. Not built as a traditional destroyer in the same sense of how we utilize the term for wet-navy use, but meant to indicate that it's designed as an anti-basestar ship with huge-honkin' guns in the front. More pics later, tho, as I'll create a separate thread just for her.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

NICE work, Jeffrey! The added details, and choice of color, makes it look SO right.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks, Lloyd. For me, the single biggest additions to this are the R-M kit buttplate and the addition of the Marko Osterholz accurizing parts on the flight pods. I'm still not sold on the color, but perhaps after a dullcote it'll appeal to me better. Guess time will tell. 

Thanks for the kind words, regardless.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow! Goin' on TWO YEARS since I last updated this thread?!? Dang.... 

Here are a few new pics. She's still not finished, but she's mostly there. I edited one of the posts on the previous page so that you can see those original in-progress pics. 


Comparison w/the old Revell kit. The Timeslip kit is mostly finished here, just needing decals, another wash/weathering round and a final dullcote. 



_Galactica_ in a beauty shot - Port view showing the custom name plate. I'm not really happy w/the color, but don't want to go thru all the effort of stripping her down and repainting her after all this time - two years! - so will leave her as-is. I painted the red stripes on the flight pods as I did because that makes more sense to me if they're meant to be warning markers. This places them directly above each of the sets of launch tubes.



Close up showing the gun-mount on the back of the "gator head". The detail on this kit wasn't fully formed, so I removed what was there and placed a part from a 1/700 scale warship in it's place, then added an antenna from another ship. The second copy of this that I purchased is fully formed and looks great!



Slight closeup of the engine section. I added spotlights from a 1/700 scale WWII Japanese naval details set (from Hasegawa, I believe) for the greeblies on the Studio Model.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Posting these pics in response to a question asked at another forum, sharin' the info. The base used in the previous pics is from The Model Base Guy. It's his standard 4" TOS BSG _Galactica_ Patch base. 


Sadly, he's not currently producing any bases, tho he does from time-to-time have a run available thru the Starship Modeler Store. I believe they retailed for around USD$12 or $15 each. 


I also have these others bases that I picked up a while back. 


Off the top of my head, I forget what they companies name is or they're called, but they come in three sizes. I believe they're made in Japan and come in sizes of 2.5", 4" and 6" (sorry, feeling to lazy to convert to Metrics). I believe they ranged in price from USD$12 to $16, depending on the size of the base. They're clear acrylic w/rubber parts that allow you to screw down the "legs" fairly tightly if need by so that they pretty much "lock" for your heavier models - such as the Timeslip TOS Battlestar kit. If I find the info on these, I'll try and remember to post it. I highly recommend them if you can get your hands on them and I got them from a company in Dallas/FtWorth, TX. 

.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better all the time! But, you need to stop working om the other models and FINISH IT! We modelers get so distracted by a new model. 

Do you like this one better than the Revell one?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pretty Schweet work there, Griff!

I like using those stands as well. if you find a position you like (tilting the kit or some such) you can also add a drop of clear epoxy to solidify thier position.

are you set for the 'fest? I'd like to catch up with ya then


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks, fellas. 

And WonderFest is indeed my plan, Lou! Already got The Suite reserved and roommates lined up. Should be FUN! I look forward to perhaps sittin' down w/an adult libation and having a BS session w/you, too.


----------

